# New eBay Dealer



## Old Iron (Dec 1, 2011)

Can anyone guess who this guy is/was?

http://www.ebay.com/sch/2011amtools...944&_trksid=p5197.c0.m619&_trksid=p4340.l2562

Paul


----------



## ScrapMetal (Dec 2, 2011)

His listings and "Chino, CA" sound familiar but other than that I'm drawing a blank.  'Course for me, "drawing a blank" is pretty much SOP. :biggrin:

-Ron


----------



## Old Iron (Dec 2, 2011)

I ran across him looking for something the other day.He is 800watt I looked at his feed back and its looking good for him so far if he doesn't revert back to his old self.


Paul


----------



## ScrapMetal (Dec 2, 2011)

Well, maybe he has "matured" a bit?  Time will tell.

-Ron


----------



## Old Iron (Dec 3, 2011)

I picked up a few things from him, Like the little collet chuck for a project I'm working on, And a couple live centers when I first got started. Know lateral play fair Quality for what it is corse when I started things were a lot cheaper.

Seems like now the prices just keep going up with all the dealers.

Paul


----------



## gary.h (Dec 3, 2011)

lots of brand new stuff there for cheap..whats his story was he  a scammer before or just a pain to deal with??


----------



## HMF (Dec 3, 2011)

I avoided 1-800-Watt and Reliable Tools, because I heard mixed reviews on both and because I am not the most patient buyer.

You can look at Watt's name change two ways: 1- he is trying to turn over a new leaf and wipe out the past, or 2- he wants to just cover up his past
poor record of performance.

Time will tell. Watch his feedback very carefully. 
There was a clock seller that changed his name, was doing well, then all of a sudden took people's money and disappeared.


Nelson


----------



## Weldfab (Dec 3, 2011)

Allthumbz said:


> I avoided 1-800-Watt and Reliable Tools, because I heard mixed reviews on both and because I am not the most patient buyer.Nelson



Never dealt with Watt but have with Reliable tools. Years back they were very good but now think they've gotten to big and don't have the best people working there.
Recently bought a Hardinge TT tap holder with the 5/8 shaft and it was defective. After not getting anywhere with them on either a replacement or return I filed a dispute 
with PayPal and got my money back. Funny thing is they relisted the same item so I asked if it was the same "Defective" unit they listed before and they said no. Took a chance 
and bid on it. Got it for $100 cheaper this time and it was in excellent condition and works great. Sometimes you get lucky!?


----------



## lazyLathe (Dec 3, 2011)

I have bought stuff from both 800 Watt and Reliable Tools.
No problems any of the times so far!!

800 Watt is slow to respond to questions though.

Items and shipping have always been good for me!

Andrew


----------



## Old Iron (Dec 3, 2011)

gary.h said:


> lots of brand new stuff there for cheap..whats his story was he a scammer before or just a pain to deal with??



Know he's not a scammer and from the looks of his feed back he is shipping a lot faster. That was one problem with him very slow shipping.  I bid and won something from him under his new name so we'll see.

Paul


----------



## nctoxic (Dec 4, 2011)

I just bought some cheap stuff from him on ebay.  He took longer than others to ship, but it arrived on the last day of the "estimated delivery date" range, so I guess I really had nothing to complain about.


----------

